# Molly's First Shower



## Shayla Fortune (Nov 29, 2012)

My three month old baby got her first shower this afternoon and she LOVED it! She was content to perch on my arm and do her bath dance as she got sprayed by the shower head (the shower head is gentle and I was careful not to drown her lol) then once she was done and over it I put her on top of our shower doors to let her preen and dry off while I took my shower. She was such a good girl and handled it better than I expected. I had already mentally prepared for those _tiny_ little claw scratches all over my body (ouch) from her crawling all over me like she normally does, but as soon as she saw me put my hand in the water she was good to go and ready to be in that water! I think the only thing she didn't like was after the shower when she was a sopping wet and shivering ball of pathetic feathers. I kept her in the warm bathroom for as long as I could and let her preen and get somewhat dryer but there was only so much I could do. Once I was dressed and she was somewhat dried, I took her out of the bathroom and tried _gently_ towel drying her but she was having none of it! She was ready to get moving and have fun (even if she was shivering a bit). I think I'll work with her with towel drying and once I get a new hair drier that I know is bird safe I'll work with her about blow drying (on low of course). 

I do have a question though, how often should I give her showers? She seemed to like it a lot and it was a good bonding experience so I'd like to do it pretty regularly if possible. I just ordered a shower perch so that will hopefully be here by early-mid next week so it will be easier for both of of to take showers. I'm pretty excited/impatient to have her fully bond to me. She's already bonded to my a lot and seeks out attention from me but I don't feel like I'm her main favorite person... yet. I never thoughtI'd love her _this_ much because I've never had a touchy bird. When I'm not home, she's honestly the only thing I've been thinking about since I got her.  And it makes me a bit sad that I can't see her tomorrow because I'm working a double shift tomorrow (10am- 10:30pm) so won't be home until late.  Luckily I have the day after tomorrow off to spend the whole day with her and do some much needed house work!


----------



## Shayla Fortune (Nov 29, 2012)

*Pictures: *









(Snacking on popcorn)












(Hanging out with me on the computer)


----------



## Lizzie Taylor (Nov 25, 2012)

She's a spectacular looking bird and you can tell she loves the shower! Not sure how often you should give them though.


----------



## Hels (Oct 31, 2012)

Aw she's gorgeous. My Coco loved her first shower too and screamed like a stuck pig when I towel dried her. Lol. Luckily it's warm where I live so no shivering 




Hels


----------



## ~SarahJayne~ (Oct 14, 2012)

I think 2 times a week is about average, but during moulting or hot weather you can bathe them every day. They let you know if they're not interested.


----------



## bassamgaillany (Nov 16, 2012)

Oh Gosh, love'm


----------



## cheery (Nov 15, 2012)

Beauty hated baths and always tried to climb out of the bowl as he couldn't fly. We gave Oscar his first bath last week and, forgetting he could fly, had to keep restraining him and put him back in the bowl. We then used a hairdryer on low heat at a distance to dry him. I don't think we dried him thoroughly enough as he smelled for a few days afterwards. I might try him in the shower this weekend and make sure he is perfectly dry this time. Not too sure about the towel method, as I think it causes too much stress. Some birds might be okay as cockatiels all have different personalities but up to now Oscar is showing no signs that he would like to be towelled.


----------



## Korvia (Aug 3, 2012)

I'm not sure how often, but my boys will go in as often as I'll take them. One of my males doesn't like baths but will go because he doesn't like to be with out his buddy who loves baths LOL.


----------



## Shayla Fortune (Nov 29, 2012)

When I toweled Molly, she didn't seem to hate it per say, just disliked it and wanted out. I had set her on the towel and then folded it over her and tried to gently massage her and she just tried to climb out. She didn't scream or anything, just tried to escape (and looked a bit annoyed). She is a great bird, and I'm _so_ glad I got her. I hope she continues to be a great companion and our bond continues to grow. I fear that something will go wrong like my friends Quaker who she got as a hand raised baby and was great at first, but then started to reject her at about 4 or 5 months of age and she is devastated. If Molly decided that she didn't want to be with me I don't know what I'd do. I've only had her for a few weeks and she's already a huge part of my life. <3


----------



## moonchild (Jul 29, 2012)

She is so precious! I just love wet birdie pics. 



Shayla Fortune said:


> If Molly decided that she didn't want to be with me I don't know what I'd do. I've only had her for a few weeks and she's already a huge part of my life. <3


I don't think this will happen, honestly.  Just relax and enjoy the relationship you have with her! I know what you mean, though, I think...I do sometimes worry about losing the bond I have with Freya. She's the only one who chooses to hang out with me all the time, and I wouldn't be surprised if she abandoned me in favor of one of the boys when she gets older. But you only have one tiel, so you're probably safe.


----------



## Shayla Fortune (Nov 29, 2012)

echolalia said:


> Just relax and enjoy the relationship you have with her! I know what you mean, though, I think...I do sometimes worry about losing the bond I have with Freya. She's the only one who chooses to hang out with me all the time, and I wouldn't be surprised if she abandoned me in favor of one of the boys when she gets older. But you only have one tiel, so you're probably safe.


I can't help but worry about her becoming a little devil like I've heard about birds becoming once they reach sexual maturity. She is my first tame bird so I want to have the best relationship with her as possible so that we can hang out and do things together. I don't expect her to be perfect, but she is already pretty amazing in m eyes.


----------



## flippityjib (Dec 13, 2012)

Shayla, I worry about the same thing! They are both so cuddly now and I'm loving it because I never got that with my semi wild budgies, who I tried SO HARD to tame down. As far as I got with them was my boy Chirp will sit on my hand, but that's it.
My baby tiels are just moving their way to the center of my world. And I had always thought I was a dog person.  I don't think that now.


----------



## Shayla Fortune (Nov 29, 2012)

flippityjib said:


> Shayla, I worry about the same thing! They are both so cuddly now and I'm loving it because I never got that with my semi wild budgies, who I tried SO HARD to tame down. As far as I got with them was my boy Chirp will sit on my hand, but that's it.
> My baby tiels are just moving their way to the center of my world. And I had always thought I was a dog person.  I don't think that now.


Yeah, I tried taming down budgies too, and it just didn't work out. As far as I ever got was them coming to my hand if I had food.


----------

